# ~ Blown ~06' stock 18in Tires ??



## fateBlowsUrMind (Jul 3, 2006)

We took my husbands 06' goat with 18in. tires out last night and as we were ascending the on ramp to the highway we noticed a strange feeling and soon realized the tire was blown and promptly got over.. as we took the tire off we noticed strong rubbing of the inner tire and it was nearly shredded the complete radius of the inner tire... anyone else had this problem? we do not recall any bumps or anything strange we might have ran over to cause this .. in fact this car was just bought last week and has less then 1000 miles on it... bummer!! Only good thing was we drove back home on the funky donut tire and we took out My 04' GTO and I got to drive .. heheh :willy:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

front or rear?


----------



## fateBlowsUrMind (Jul 3, 2006)

rear driver side


----------



## goatfarmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Mine was rear paeenger tire. Just lasr week going to work. For no apparent reason . It was shredded on the inside. You have to order the tire where I am from, no one just carries it. Not even the dealer!!!!


----------

